# FlavrVape



## SDAYA (12/4/17)

Guys, yesterday I was on their site and placed an order 

Did the payment and received an email for confirmation 

Today I go on to the site but it's been suspended

Anyone have their contact details? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDAYA (12/4/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (12/4/17)

SDAYA said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They closed down I think. Check on their vendor subforum. 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SDAYA (12/4/17)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

